# Wanting info into IDPA or IPSC



## The91Bravo (Feb 19, 2008)

I would like to seriously consider joining either of the two organizations mentioned in the title.  But honestly, I do not know where the frig to begin.

I shoot well IMHO, but this type of shooting is on a whole different level, and I really want to do it right.

So, if there is anyone that knows what to do, I would appreciate it.  Also tips on training specifically for this type of genre would be appreciated.

Starting the search of those two organizations now.

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## WillBrink (Feb 19, 2008)

The91Bravo said:


> I would like to seriously consider joining either of the two organizations mentioned in the title.  But honestly, I do not know where the frig to begin.
> 
> I shoot well IMHO, but this type of shooting is on a whole different level, and I really want to do it right.
> 
> ...



I compete in IDPA all the time. If you are looking for more realistic defensive oriented shooting, then IDPA is what you want. IPSC  is fun, but I prefer IDPA. Plenty of good info at the site 

www.IDPA.com

IDPA emphasizes "real world" defensive shooting scenarios which means proper use of cover, shooting on the move, avoiding putting bullets into good guys, tac reloads, slicing the pie, tactical priority of targets, etc.,  It requires no high tech expensive equipment. It's divided by devisions such as SSP (standard service pistol), CDP, ESP, etc, etc, as well as a ranking system. See site above for more info. I'm not an expert on IDPA, but I know the essential basics of it.


----------



## The91Bravo (Feb 19, 2008)

thanks Will


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Feb 19, 2008)

IDPA is a good place to start off, I shoot more IDPA then IPSC. That only b/c there are not a lot of IPSC clubs around here, and I don’t have the time to drive for other matches.


AASA         http://www.americanactionshooting.com/

AASA and USPSA is a lot of fun, and will work you in to a lot faster shooting. I like it a little more then local clubs, b/c the type of shooters you shoot with.

Here are a few vid’s

AASA (clip)

[ame="http://youtube.com/watch?v=7J0IPoIiKjo"]YouTube - 2005 American Action Shooting (Handgunner)[/ame]


IDPA

[ame="http://youtube.com/watch?v=zFwA-lHsmTw"]YouTube - PA IDPA State Championship 2007[/ame]


IPSC

[ame="http://youtube.com/watch?v=dNBlHjh8IPc"]YouTube - IPSC[/ame]


USPSA

[ame="http://youtube.com/watch?v=qEBdXZKiLz0"]YouTube - Beretta 92FS 9mm in USPSA Production Division[/ame]

As you can see, just about anything you get in to will push the speed and accuracy…


----------



## Cabbage Head (Feb 19, 2008)

Each has its own disciplines.  IDPA is tacticaly orientated, use of cover, drawing weapon from concealment and normal everyday holsters not "speed rigs".

IDPA - round counts pere stage are "normal".  IPSC - high round count per stage.

IPSC -  shooters are "very" fast and accurate at the loss of cover/concealment.


----------



## The91Bravo (Feb 20, 2008)

Guys,

Thanks for the points of view, There is a close IDPA club at rattlesnake ridge, I think I will give them a call....

Now I just need time, ammo, and time.. other than that I am good to go...


----------

